# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Музыкальный, песенный и нотный материал

## viktorya07

НАКОНЕЦ-ТО!!!
Ура, молодцы, что открыли такую темку!
Как нам не хватает материала с казахскими группами, да и русскими тоже казахские песни учить надо!

Предлагаю в этой теме выкладывать все подряд, песни, музыку, сценарии.
Мой первый вклад: несколько композиций Моего любимого исполнителя Асылбека Енсепова, а также группы Улутау, музыка которых также хорошо подходит для работы с детьми!
К сожалению, детскими песнями пока не богата!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Всем казахстанцам привет! Наконец-то и у нас будет своя страничка! Спасибо Ирине! Скоро выпуски в детских садах. Делюсь песней "Біріншіге барамын"
Ноты со словами

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Таня Валерьевна (18.09.2019)

----------


## Гульназ

Делюсь песней "Біріншіге барамын"
Ноты со словами

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ирина, спасибо за песню. как раз то, что надо! обязательно возьму  на выпуск!  :flower:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девчёнки, размещала на соседнем форуме песни. Скидываю ссылки и сюда
Детская песня "Биле жастық" в комплекте

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Таня Валерьевна (18.09.2019)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Салем всем, девчонки! Иринка, какая ж ты умничка, теперь мы сможем помочь друг другу, я не была всего лишь 2 дня на форуме, а здесь столько новостей, у меня 2 казахские группы 2 мл. и старшая, обязательно поделюсь с тем, что у меня есть, очень неплохой журнал "Отбасы" там иногда и сценарии печатают и песни, плохо только что отсканировать нельзя, искажается текст, но ничего, прорвемся! вот мне наши воспитатели переводили песню "Чему учат в школе"

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Мусиенко (09.10.2016)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Салем всем, девчонки! Иринка, какая ж ты умничка, теперь мы сможем помочь друг другу, я не была всего лишь 2 дня на форуме, а здесь столько новостей, у меня 2 казахские группы 2 мл. и старшая, обязательно поделюсь с тем, что у меня есть, очень неплохой журнал "Отбасы" там иногда и сценарии печатают и песни, плохо только что отсканировать нельзя, искажается текст, но ничего, прорвемся! вот мне наши воспитатели переводили песню "Чему учат в школе", может кому и пригодится. и еще игра для малышей "Солнышко и дождик"
1

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Гульназ, а вы в каком городе сейчас живете?

----------


## Захарова Ольга

игра для малышей "Солнышко и дождик"

Солнышко и дождик

Терезеден күн қарайды бөлмемді жылытып 
Алақанды соғамыз күншуағын қарсы аламыз

Гульназ, а вы в каком городе сейчас живете?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

По просьбе Ольги Захаровой - старый добрый вальс - "Көктем вальсі" Круглова.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Может у кого-нибудь есть ещё казахские вальсы?

----------


## viktorya07

Вот замечательная песня про детство "Бала кезі" исполняет НАЙЯ. Это самая красивая песня на казахском, которую слышала, и как раз в тему детства!
А также предлагаю вариант танца с игрушками под нее. Это выпуск, а на казахские праздники девочки на месте "крутят ручками по-казахски", а мальчики бегут галопом, "Как на лошадке". Для выпуска казахские движения убрала.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## irina11

Девчонки,всем Привет! Вот заглянула на страничку, а тут столько всего! С окончанием еще одного учебного года! Все лето впереди, так что наберемся сил у теплого лета! У меня проблемы с казачкой музыки, надеюсь с Аленой встретимся и я закачаю фоногр. каз. песен. С Астанчанами можно поделиться  и при встречи.Мой дом. телефон 43 50 05.У меня есть сборник нот и диск  с плюсами и минусами Ерлана ТАшенова, кокчетавский композитор. Просто у меня сыночку три мес, а старший сдает экзамены, как освободиться так все скинем. Всем привет Ирина Сергеевна

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Ира и Гульназ! Попытаюсь объяснить как закачивать музыку.
На странице mail ru в поиск введите следующую ссылку http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/
Выйдет страница, в левом углу написано  Перейти на: mp3sort.ifolder.ru  Жмёте и выходит страница загрузки музыки.
Под словом Загрузить файл нажимаете на Обзор
Слева в появившемся окошке выбираете музыку. Н-р, на рабочем столе - какой-то трек. Наводите на него мышку, затем нажимаете на Открыть. 
Потом в главной странице жмёте на Загрузить. В новом окне после загрузки вводите цифры и подтверждаете. Появляется опять окно. Ищите строчку Ссылка для скачивания файла:. Выделяте левой мышкой саму ссылку и правой мышкой копируете ссылку. Затем уже в своём сообщении правой мышкой вставляте ссылку и отправляте сообщение. Если что-то не так, сразу можно исправить - нажать на Правку в нижнем правом углу вашего сообщения.
Кстати, Гульназ, чтобы в твоём сообщении вышла цитата того, кому отвечаете, надо в сообщении собеседника выделить сам текст мышкой и нажать на цитату выделенного. Сразу выйдет это сообщение у тебя. Отступи вниз и пиши уже свой ответ.
Чтобы выложить ноты, нужен всё-таки сканер.
Попыталась объяснить подробно. Если непонятно, спрашивайте. Я тоже училась методом тыка.

----------


## irina11

ОЛЬГА ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ СКАЧАТЬ ТРЕКИ ДЛЯ ШЛЯПЫ ЗДЕСЬ http://my.mail.ru/mail/renadi/audio?...ge=audio_added

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Чудесная песенка в исполнении Маши Мудряк "Жамбыр". Беру её каждый год. Поём и играем под неё  в оркестре на каз. нар. инструментах.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## viktorya07

> Пишу сама, больше не кому. Казаховеды всю жизнь меняются. Только придут на работу, месяц-два и сбегают.


Для меня тоже проблема. Они не умеют и не хотят заниматься праздниками.
Но могу заявить компетентно - сценарии для национальных праздников - *это прямая обязанность казаховеда*! Основную идею и ход праздника продумывают они, мы подставляем муз.материал. Таким образом, сценарий пишется совместно, но основная функция и ответственность лежит на них!

Я работала в свое время с очень грамотным методистом. Казаховеды менялись каждый год и ничего не умели (пришли из школы), но сценарии писать заставляли их, они могли ко мне подойти С ПРОСЬБОЙ.
На своей нынешней работе я смогла доказать, что это их прерогатива. Тоже были проблемы, причем на стороне казаховеда выступила методист. Мы долго "воевали", много было разговоров, но в конце концов все же пришли к единому мнению.
Они отвечают за развитие языка в саду, они поддерживают нац.традиции, они лучше знают казахские сказки и их героев. При всем желании я не смогу создать полноценный сценарий, не зная народных обычаев и традиций! Например, на Наурыз обязательно надо показать обычай. В общем, сошлись мы на том, что идею и ход праздника находят и разрабатывают они, за мной музыка, песни, танцы! Совместная работа все равно получается! Конечно, хотелось бы, чтобы и в танцах помогли, но.... чем богаты, тем и рады!
Вот теперь ОНИ приходят ко мне с просьбой посмотреть сценарий, подсказать структуру праздника и т.п. Оформление мы вешаем с ними вместе.
Ведь сейчас у них осталось в году всего три праздника: день Независимости, Наурыз, мероприятие с родителями на знание языка (проходит у нас каждый год), День конституции не считаю, потому что в это время все в отпуске и толком ничего не проводится!
Так что уже не жалуются, что у них работы больше, чем у меня! Казахские песни к утренникам учим совместно, приглашаю на репетиции (тоже приходится из-под палки). В общем, совместная работа постепенно налаживается!

P.S. Разумеется, все это не касается казахских групп, т.к. их казаховеды не касаются. Здесь выкручиваться приходится самим. Когда работала с казахскими группами, повезло с воспитателями - они переводили сценарии, написанные мной на русском, и песни бывало...

----------


## Гульназ

> Гульназ, помоги с каз.текстом песенки - выставила выше. Напечатай слова и объясни движения. Кстати там музыка песни "Шаг назад, шаг вперёд", слова которой ты выставляла.



«АРТҚА БІР, АЛҒА БІР»  -  "ШАГ НАЗАД, ШАГ ВПЕРЕД"


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Виола спасибо

----------


## Alena Aleksa

ЛЮДМИЛА (ВИОЛА)! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШ МАТЕРИАЛ!!!

----------


## лариса 25

Виола, вы наша палочка-выручалочка! Спасибо Вам огромное! Удачи в делах!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Раз понравилось  :Smile3:  -продолжаю.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Продолжение следует...

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Эон

Девочки!!! Помогите!!! Ищу сценарии для средней группы на казахском языке! Любые темы.

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Tanja85

> **


Всем привет! Не могу понять, что означает эта голубая полоса? Помогите начинающему муз.руку...Плиз

----------


## stella z

Виола! не пускают в личку, спасибо еще раз за отличный детский репертуар.

----------


## Мусиенко

> Всем привет! Не могу понять, что означает эта голубая полоса? Помогите начинающему муз.руку...Плиз


Это цитата из сообщения человека, которому вы отвечаете.

----------


## импровизация

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ЦЕННЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!!

----------


## оленушка

здравствуйте все!!! помогите опознать эту песенку!! заранее благодарю! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEasC5X14i4

----------


## Мусиенко

[IMG]http://s16.******info/3e04ea4416849a555da0319123751d0d.gif[/IMG]Песня "Жана жыл", для средней группы, в архиве плюс, минус, слова. Спасибо автору!

http://yadi.sk/d/tWT83FSJCTRTN

----------

nkiev81 (11.03.2018), oksi7771 (02.05.2021)

----------


## calina

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Девочки, поделитесь сценарием на День Независимости.


Посмотрите в разделе "Сценарии"

----------


## Komissarova

> Посмотрите в разделе "Сценарии"


Девочки, подкиньте, если можно, новые песенки на новый год для детей ср.ст.групп

----------


## Мусиенко

> Девочки, подкиньте, если можно, новые песенки на новый год для детей ср.ст.групп


Ох [IMG]http://s8.******info/b6ebaa9ba100f9e8971191c1476a5d86.gif[/IMG], нету новых песенок, всё старьё поём [IMG]http://s8.******info/dc46a26498fc051ad4b9784c2eaa3245.gif[/IMG]

----------


## маэстр

Спасибо? что щедро делитесь своим материалом!!!

----------


## Мусиенко

Песня Анель Каирбек "Жана жыл"
плюс https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LwUQ/x93N36rgk
Дорогие коллеги, у кого есть* минус?* Поделитесь, пожалуйста...

----------


## oksi7771

Всем здравствуйте. Поделитесь вот этой песенкой, если есть. Конвертирована с видео. и не полностью. Может ноты есть и текст?

https://yadi.sk/d/2jsw2FHWC6U1fA

----------

krinka (24.11.2019)

----------


## Мара15

> Қолшатыр Зонтик https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MM1i/EXJ2TFCoW


спасибо за прекрасные песни!

----------

Дзюбкина (01.09.2020)

----------


## laks_arina

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5593716



Диск "Победа и весна" - это международный благотворительный проект в пользу больной девочки Миланы Семеньковой https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOarNy1EDU

ПОБЕДА И ВЕСНА 1 ч.
1 часть
Обзор https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56QE/3pZ8ov5P4
Содержание https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gd6a/38KKDaeQG

ПОБЕДА И ВЕСНА 2 ч.
2 часть
Обзор https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5PJD/3hJ8wdzke
Содержание https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H7ci/5Ag3EFkdS

Альбом разделён на 2 части по возрастному признаку:
1-я часть для деток помладше, 2-я - для более старших и даже для взрослых.

Проект благотворительный! Все средства будут перечислены Милане Семеньковой
Стоимость одного диска (одной части) на выбор - 600 р, комплект из 2-х дисков - 1000 р.
По вопросам приобретния обращаться к Екатерине Маканиной katrinakim36@mail.ru

----------

oksi7771 (17.03.2020)

----------


## Salamandra13

Здравствуйте всем! Я новый пользователь, подскажите пожалуйста, как скачивать песни, нажимаю на ссылки, перекидывает на какой то сайт с рекламой и все, а файл для загрузки не могу найти????

----------


## oksi7771

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Виола,можно у вас попросить физ.минутки?

----------


## oksi7771

> Вот здесь для младших - Песенки в нотах :Бабочка, коша, петух, веселый щенок.


Виола, можно обновить ссылки этих песенок?

----------


## красавишна

> Большое спасибо! замечательная песенка. А нет чего-нибудь такого же легенького для первой младшей группы?


   буду очень признательна

----------

